

How to Ship Code and Influence People  - prakash
http://www.skrenta.com/2007/01/market_engineering.html

======
d0mine
My understanding of the post is:

The title is misleading.

If many people doesn't use your code then it is a waste of time to write it.

 _No minute lost comes ever back again_

 _Take heed and see ye nothing do in vain_ </quote>

 _If you're designing a product, but don't understand how the system of
networked humans will work around it, you really can't understand how your
product will work either._ </quote>

In order to ship code you should know how to influence people.

------
eru
Nice title.

